# My Onkyo / Klipsch Home Theatre so far



## kenmck15 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi

This is my home theatre at the moment, its slowly coming along, we bought a house around 2 years ago and i have been slowly adding bits to the home theatre. In the interest of budget i have been keeping an eye out for 2nd hand bargains. Most of my speakers are 2nds to try to keep cost down for now.

Display
Sonly KDL-40V5500

AVR
Onkyo TX-SR706 THX Select 2

Other
Philips BDP-3000 Blu-ray
Tivo HD 320
Xbox 360

Mains
Klipsch Synergy SF-2

Centre
Klipsch Synergy SC-1

Rears
Jensen EHT-4 in ceiling

LFE Drivers
1x 15" Jaycar Venom (Cheap sub for my first theatre build)
1x 15" Interfire Pro-V15D (Aim is to replace Venom with another one of these)
2x 2.2 cu.ft sealed enclosures
1x Jaycar 350w Plate amp in custom enclosure

I reluctantly moved to in ceiling rears from my Klipsch SB-2 bookshelves and i am pleasantly surprised about how good they sound. Very strong and clean and the surround effects sound so much better, i was worried they would be to obvious being above but they sound great.

The sub build has all been above keeping cost down and i am extremely happy about the performance i am getting with so little investment. The short term goal is to purchase a 2nd Interfire sub (These are very cheap and perform well) until i can save up enough for a proper home theatre sub. I would love an Earthquake Magma or something along those lines. With the 2nd sub there are no issues with keeping up with the Onkyo until around -10ish on the volume which is loud enough for me.


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

I have the same onkyo and there's no way I'd turn mine up to 10ish, but my room is a bit smaller.... I havent had any problems with mine, and I think I'll keep it around for quite a while. I think my next upgrade will introduce separate power amps for my fronts and centre. I will still be able to use the same receiver, which is a great feature for that model. I certainly pushes out some low frequencies on my monitor 9's! Almost don't need my sub!
Nice pics. Good clean look.


----------



## kenmck15 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks

Yea i push my gear pretty hard, i have my fronts trimmed to 0db and yea i wind it to around -10 on some of the epics, i couldnt watch an entire movie at that volume, but i love blowing the webs out every now and then, i usually watch movies on -25db.

Thanks for the comment


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

That is amongst the cleanest setups I've ever seen.
Well done. :T


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Very clean, nice setup! Love the Onkyo and your speakers! It actually reminds me very much of my setup, although I am running Polk RTi12 towers up front, an Onkyo 605 AVR but also running in-ceiling surrounds (which were installed when we bought our house)...

Do you have any issues with watching films on a TV screen? And what about your Onkyo -- did you do the Audyssey calibration, or did you set it up on your own?


----------



## kenmck15 (Jan 2, 2008)

Osage_Winter said:


> Very clean, nice setup! Love the Onkyo and your speakers! It actually reminds me very much of my setup, although I am running Polk RTi12 towers up front, an Onkyo 605 AVR but also running in-ceiling surrounds (which were installed when we bought our house)...
> 
> Do you have any issues with watching films on a TV screen? And what about your Onkyo -- did you do the Audyssey calibration, or did you set it up on your own?


Thanks very much

I dont have any issues watching movies on my tv, i would love to move to a 55" and atleast a 100hz panel, after seeing my brothers samsung i think thats definitely the way to go.

I did use audessy but i ran it on with my sub turned off, i really hate what it does to my sub so i found running it with the sub off works best, then i just manually enable the sub again, sounds great.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks great Ken! :T


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

kenmck15 said:


> Thanks very much
> 
> I dont have any issues watching movies on my tv, i would love to move to a 55" and atleast a 100hz panel, after seeing my brothers samsung i think thats definitely the way to go.
> 
> I did use audessy but i ran it on with my sub turned off, i really hate what it does to my sub so i found running it with the sub off works best, then i just manually enable the sub again, sounds great.


Thanks for your feedback! 

I'd love to have a 55 or larger as well -- we're trying (desperate) to make a screen of this size or larger work in our entertainment center/wall unit as well as with our budget...:hissyfit:


----------



## FinanceBuzz (Jan 21, 2011)

Very clean setup. I like how it works well in your general purpose room without dominating or overpowering it!


----------



## kenmck15 (Jan 2, 2008)

FinanceBuzz said:


> Very clean setup. I like how it works well in your general purpose room without dominating or overpowering it!


Thanks very much


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

kenmck15 said:


> Thanks very much


How big is your Sony -- a 40"?

How far do you sit from it?


----------



## kenmck15 (Jan 2, 2008)

Osage_Winter said:


> How big is your Sony -- a 40"?
> 
> How far do you sit from it?


Yup, its a 40,

I think its a tad too small, maybe (definitely) a 46 would be better and would probably just fit the space.

We sit probably 4.5m from the screen


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

kenmck15 said:


> Yup, its a 40,
> 
> I think its a tad too small, maybe (definitely) a 46 would be better and would probably just fit the space.
> 
> We sit probably *4.5m* from the screen


What is that in U.S. feet, do you know?


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

That's a few inches shy of 15ft.... Just under 3.3 ft per meter.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow -- so a 40" screen at a little shy of 15 or so feet, do I have that right?

If so, dang, I thought I was at too far a distance with my 50" at 12 feet...:gulp::yikes:


----------

